# Setting Ourselves Up for Success (Pretty Checklists included)



## darkcarver (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello, 

I made some checklists so I can fully prepare for halloween night stress-free and without a hitch. I thought they looked nice enough to share.

I think some of us need detailed checklists more than others (I know I do from past last-minute nights) but we can probably all be more organized so share something that has helped you or that you want to do.

My 2 cents:

Early pre-season prep:

Plan the whole haunt:
Find the props that take long to build and start those
Order big items or items with long ship time, even small parts from overseas
Large numbers of props like a dozen groundbreakers, might take longer than expected
Check fog fluid amount

Early October:

Make checklists for the few days leading up to Halloween, consider separate checklists for Halloween day and Night last-minute things like lighting the jack-o-lanterns or wetting the ground for fog that sticks HERE ARE MY CHECKLISTS
Start thinking about lighting
Get the fogger and chiller in order
Test everything
Think about how you can fill the senses with audio, effects, scents, etc.
Make note of what things were packed well in bins so you can repack them in the same way and save time, consider labeling or taking pictures.

Post halloween:

Pack things up using the labels from before
Go over your checklists to see if you might have missed anything

These lists are WIP, I'll wait for ideas to bounce around before reinventing the wheel 

Once again, here are my checklist templates, you can edit it yourself if you go to File>Make a copy or File>Print if your prefer the ol' pen.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Darkcarver, check lists are a great idea. I always have to make one to be sure I have not forgotten everything and I still an putting on finishing touches as the first Halloween guests are arriving.,


----------

